# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  My Leucomelas Setup

## tonyball

here is an image of my leuc tank, sorry my phone seems to take crappy pictures

----------


## Jack

Crappy pictures? It's a brilliant picture, and a very nice setup to. Your frogs must be very happy in there.  :Smile:

----------



----------


## pissedbudgie

Great picture !
Would love to know what that plant is with the small leaves everywhere in the top left.
Is that a resurection plant I see at the bottom or just left of the middle bottom ?

----------

